# Ubisoft Store Bestellung



## Doodler (8. Januar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich möchte auf der Website von Ubisoft (nicht im Uplay Client) Anno 1800 einmal in der Collectors Edition und einmal die Standard Edition für nen Kumpel kaufen.
Wie kriege ich die Spiele? Ubisoft gibt es als PC-Download an, aber kriege ich für die Spiele Lizenz-Keys oder werden die direkt in meinem Account aktiviert, sodass ich nahher beide Versionen direkt in meinem Account habe?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## Maverick3k (13. Januar 2019)

Wandern direkt in deinen Account.

Wenn du die Standard kaufst UND die CC, vermute ich, dass die Standard dann einfach "erweitert" wird.

Frage doch einfach mal im Ubisoft Forum oder wende dich an den Support.


----------

